# Bolens attachments



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find a list of compatible attachments? I have a 1668 model and I am looking for a snow blower.
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to : WWW. sonnysbolens.com They have manuals,etc.and a list of the attachments,and model #'s of the attachments.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

I checked sonnys but couldn't get the site to open. I did check my manual and the entire list of attachments is in there. Thanks for the info, amazing what you can find with a little reading.


----------

